# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մարտիրոս Սարյան

## Jarre

*ՄԱՐՏԻՐՈՍ ՍԱՐՅԱՆ*



Փետրվարի 28, 1880 — Մայիսի 5, 1972


*«Ես չգիտեմ, երբ է իմ մեջ ծնվել նկարիչ։ Հնարավոր է այն օրերին, երբ ես լսում էի իմ ծնողների պատմությունները՝ մեր լեռնային կախարդական ծննդավայրի մասին, երբ մանկիկ հասակում վազվզում էի տան շրջակայքով, ուրախանում բազմերանգ թիթեռներով և միջատներով։ Գույն, լույս, երազանք ահա այն ինչ ես երազել եմ»։* 
Մ. Սարյան

Հայկական արվեստը և ազգայինը անհնար է պատկերացնել առանց Սարյանի։ Ինչպես անգնահատելի է Հովհաննես Թումանյանը ավանդը հայ գրականության մեջ, Թամանյանինը՝ հայ ճարտարապետության մեջ, և Կոմիտասինը հայ երաժշտության մեջ, այնպես էլ անգին է Սարյանի ավանդը։ Այս մարդիկ են, որ հաստատել են հայ ժողովրդական արվեստի ստանդարտները։

Սարյանը այն մարդն էր, ով հրաշք էր համարում այն, ինչ շատերս անգամ չենք էլ նկատում՝ գույնը։ «Ես երազում եմ գույնի մասին, գույնը իսկական հրաշք է», ասում էր Սարյանը։ «Իսկ արևի լույսի տակ գույնը ցույց է տալիս մեր տեսածի հոգին և տիեզերական գոյության էությունը»։ Երբ լսում ենք Սարյանի մասին, ես վստահ եմ, որ առաջին բանը ինչ բոլորիս միտքը գալիս է, դա գույնն է։ Այո՛, Սարյանի ձեռագիրը իր գույներն են։

Ահա, թե ինչպես է Սարյանը նկարագրում իր ոճը. «Ես լսեցի իմ ներքին ձայնին։ Այն, ինչ ես ստեղծել եմ 1904 թվականից սկսած, կարելի է բնութագրել որպես իրականության և ֆանտաստիկայի համադրում։ Իրականություն, քանի որ ես նկարել եմ տեսածիցս տպավորված, իսկ ֆանտաստիկա, որովհետև տեսածս սինթեզել եմ իմ երևակայության մեջ»։

*1904 - 1907* թթ, Սարյանը ստեղծում է՝ «Հեքիաթներ և երազներ» ջրանկարչական ցիկլը, որտեղ նա բնության բազմազան և պայմանական ֆոնի վրա նկարում է մարդկանց և կենդանիների հասարակ պատկերներ։ Այս գործերում Սարյանը ներկայացնում է իր անսովոր պլաստիկականությունը և ներդաշնակությունը։ Ահա այս ցիկլի ստեղծագործություններից մեկը։


*«Ֆեյաների լիճը»*


*1908* թվականից սկսած, Սարյանը ջրաներկի փոխարեն սկսում է գործածել տեմպերա (ներկի տեսակ)։ Այդպիսի գործերից են «Ջրհորի մոտ շոգ է», «Ծովի մոտ։ Սֆինքս», որոնցում պարզ երևում է Սարյանական գունակազմության զարգացումը։


*«Ծովի մոտ։ Սֆինքս»*


*1910 - 1913* թվականներին Սարյանը իր հայացքն ուղղում է դեպի արևելյան մշակույթ։ Արվեստագետները պնդում են, որ Սարյանի համար սա ինքնաճանաչման փորձ էր։ «Իմ կյանքից» գրքում բերվում են Սարյանի խոսքերը. «Իմ նապատակն էր հասկանալ արևելքը, հասկանալ արևելքին հատուկ «բնավորության գծերը»։ Դա պետք էր որ ես կարողանայի ավելի լավ հասկանալ և պատկերացնել արվեստի մեջ իմ որոնումների ուղղվածությունը։ Ես ցանկանում էի փոխանցել, նկարագրել արևելքի ռեալիզմը, գտնել այդ աշխարհը նկարագրելու համոզիչ ճանապարհներ....»։ Այս ժամանակահատվածում Սարյանը նկարում էր տեմպերայով սպիտակ ստվարաթղթի վրա։ Նա պատմում է. «Երբ ինչ որ բան չէր ստացվում մոտս, ես հաջորդ օրերի ընթացքում կրկին գնում էի նույն վայրը, որպեսզի ավելի խորացնեի տպավորություններս, ստանայի նոր ներշնչանք և կատարեի ինքնաքննություն.... Իմ խնդիրն էր՝ որքան հնարավոր է պարզ և կոնկրետ, ստվարաթղթի վրա պատկերել կիզիչ արևի լույսը և այդ արևի լույսի տակ փոփոխվող գույների ցայտագունությունը»։

Ահա այս ժամանակահատվածում ստեղծած գործերից մեկը։


*«Փողոց։ Կեսօր»։*


*1914 - 1920*-ական թվականները շատ արվեստագետներ բնութագրում են որպես Սարյանի ստեղծագործական ուղղու նոր ժամանակահատված։ Այս ընթացքում Սարյանի մոտ նկատվում է ուժեղ խստապահանջություն սեփական անձի նկատմամբ։ Նա հիշում է. «Ես չէի ուրախանում սեփական հաջողություններով։ Ես վախենում էի, որ կդառնամ մոդայիկ նկարիչ։ Ես զգում էի իմ արվեստը թարմացնելու խիստ պահանջ։ Ես ցանկանում էի թույլ չտալ, որ իմ արվեստում սկսեն երևալ շտամպեր և շաբլոններ»։ Այստեղ մենք տեսնում ենք Սարյանի պարզությունն ու մաքրությունը, որ նա չէր ցանկանում բավարարել ամբոխների ցանկությունը՝ նա ստեղծագործում էր այն, ինչ կար իր մտքում ու սրտում։ Նույնը ես մաղթում եմ մեր ժամանակակից արվեստագետներին։ Իսկ նրանց, ովքեր արդեն նույն սկզբունքով են վերաբերվում իրենց արվեստին և չեն պխտորում արվեստը, ես կմաղթեմ, որ նրանք ընդօրինակեն Սարյանին այն հարցում, որ նա երբեք թույլ չտվեց, որ այս մոտեցումը կամ ինքնաքննադատությունը խանգարեն իրեն շարունակել ստեղծագործել։ Եթե արվեստագետը պարզ է ու մաքուր, եթե նա օբեկտիվորեն քննադատում է ինքն իրեն, ապա նա ճշմարիտ արվեստի ճանապարհին է։ Դա է փաստում Սարյանի կյանքը։ Ավելին պետք չէ՝ կխանգարի....


1914 թվականի գարնանը Սարյանը մեկնում է Թբիլիսի, այնուհետև ներկայացնում է ցուցահանդես Մոսկվայում։ Սակայն Սարյանի և ողջ հայ ժողորդի վրա կուտակվում են սև ամպեր։ Սարյանն ասում է. «1915 թվականին, երբ լսեցի հայերի կոտորածի մասին, ես թողեցի ամեն ինչ և վերադարձա Հայաստան։ Էջիմածնում և նրա շրջակայքում ես հանդիպում էի կոտորածը վերապրած բազմաթիվ մարդկանց.... Մարդիկ մահանում էին աչքերիս առաջ, իսկ ես ոչնչով չէի կարողանում նրանց օգնել.... Ես ունեցա հոգեկան խորը սթրեսներ և տարա ներվայն խանգարում։ Ինձ տեղափոխեցին Թբիլիսի»։ Որոշ ժամանակ Սարյանը չի ստեղծագործում։ Իր տարած սթրեսներից հետո Սարյանը ներկայացնում է իր առաջին նկարը՝ կարմիր ծաղիկների մեծ փունջ։

Ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս Սարյանի այս մոտեցումը, քանի որ նա ցույց է տալիս իր լավատեսությունը։ Նա չի սիրում մարդկանց ողբալ տալ։ Տեսեք ինչ օրինակելի մտածելակերպ ունի նա. «Արվեստը պետք է ապրելու և պայքարելու ուժ տա մարդուն։ Արվեստը պետք է համամարդկային և իրական արժեքների միջոցով մարդուն տա հավատ և հույս, և ոչ թե ճնշի նրան ողբերգական թեմաներով»։

1916 թվականի ապրիլի 17-ին, Սարյանը ամուսնանում է Լուսիկ Աղայանի հետ։ 

1917 թվականին նրանք տեղափոխվում են Նախիջևան և այդ թվին ծնվում է նրանց որդի Սարգիսը։

Իսկ 1920 թվականին ծնվում է նրա երկրորդ որդին՝ հանրաճանաչ կոմպոզիտոր՝ Ղազարոս Սարյանը։

Ահա այս ժամանակահատվածի գործերից մեկը։


*«Կարմիր ձի»։*


*1921* թվականին Սարյանը Մյասնիկյանի հրավերով տեղափոխվում է Երևան՝ մշտական բնակության։


*1922* թվականին Սարյանի էսքիզներով ստեղծվում է Խորհրդային Հայաստանի գերբը և դրոշը։



Այս թվականներին Սարյանը կատարում է «պլեներ այցելություններ» Հայաստանի շրջաններ,  և կատարում պլեներ նկարներ։ Ահա հանրաճանաչ «Հայաստան»-ը, որը կատարվել է պլեներ սկզբունքով։ 


*«Հայաստան»։*


*1924* թվականը արվեստագետները հաճախ են նշում։ Նրանց կարծիքով այդ թվականի գործերի մեջ Սարյանը փորձում է իր կտավները ստեղծելիս չսահմանափակվել տվյալ երկրի երևացող մասերը նկարելով։ Փոխարենը նա փորձում է ազդել կյանքի ընկալման մեր էմոցիոնալ և ինտելեկտուալ ընկալման վրա։ Ներկայացնում եմ այս սկզբունքով ստեղծված 1 նկար՝ «Երևան»։


*«Երևան»։*


*1926 -1928* թվականներին Սարյանը ստեղծագործում է Փարիզում։ Պատճառը՞։ «Ես անպայման ցանկանում էի լինել արվեստագետների քաղաք՝ Փարիզում»։

Սակայն հետաքրքրական է, որ Փարիզյան ժամանակաշրջանի նկարներում կրկին շեշտվում է հայկական թեմատիկան՝ սակայն նոր մեկնաբանությամբ։ Միայն որոշ էտյուդներում է, որ Սարյանը պատկերում է իր արվեստանոցի լուսամուտից երևացող Սենայի ափերը։ 


*1929 -1945* թվականներին Սարյանը վերադառնում է Հայաստան։ Հենց այս թվականներին է, որ քաղաքային տեսարաններ նկարելը դառնում է Սարյանի սիրած ժանրըերից մեկը։ Այդ ժամանակաշրջանում կառուցվում էր նոր Երևանը։ Քանդվում էր Սարյանի ճանաչած քաղաքը՝ անկանոն ցիրուցան եղած փոքրիկ հողե տներով։ Սարյանը հիշում է այն ժամանակները. «Երբ սկսեցին հարվածել մուրճերը, երբ ծնվեց միտք և մկանոտ ուժեղ ձեռքերը սկսեցին աշխատել ամեն բան փոխվեց։ Երևանը սկսեց աստիճանաբար լուսավորվել և կենդանանալ»։ 


*«Հին Երևան»։*

Այս ժամանակաշրջանում Սարյանը ներկայացնում է բազմաթիվ ցուցահանդեսներ։ Սակայն 1937 թվականին այրվում են Սարյանի ստեղծած 12 դիմանկարներ։ Դրանք հանրաճանաչ հայերի դիմանկար էին, ովքեր ճանաչվեցին «ազգի թշնամիներ»։ Թանգարանի աշխատակիցներից մեկին հաջողվեց փրկել այս դիմանկարներից մեկը։


*«Չարենց»։*

Իսկ 1945 թվականին Մեծ հայրենականի հաղթանակի առթիվ և որդու՝ պատերազմից տուն վերադառնալու առթիվ, Սարյանը ստեղծագործում է իր ամենամեծ նատյուրմորտը։ Այստեղ կրկին երևում է Սարյանի դրական տրամադրվածությունը։ Կարելի է ասել, որ նա կրկնում է նույն բանը, ինչ արեց 1915 թվականի զոհերի հիշատակը հարգելու համար։


*«Հայրենական Մեծ պատերազմին մասնակացած հայերին»։*


*1947*-ին ստեղծվում է ԽՍՀՄ-ի Արվեստի ակադեմիան և Սարյանը ընտվրում է որպես այդ ակադեմիայի գործող անդամ։ 


*1951*-ին նա մեկնում է Ռուսաստան բուժելու սիրտը։ Իրեն հատուկ լավատեսության շնորհիվ նա կարողանում է արագորեն ուժերը վերականգնել և կրկին սկսում է ստեղծագործել։ Սարյանը կրկին սկսում է նկարել դիմանկարներ։ Սակայն հետաքրքրական է, որ նա իր բնորդներին երբեք չէր ստիպում, որ նրանք ընդունեին մի դիրք ու այդպես մնային։ Նկարելու ընթացքում նա զրուցում էր նրանց հետ ամենատարբեր թեմաներով և այսպիսով մարդիկ իրենց զգալով ազատ ընդունում էին հենց այն դիրքը և այն դեմքի արտահայտությունը, որը իրենց սեփականն է։ Հենց դրա շնորհիվ էլ Սարյանը կարողանում էր ընդամենը երկու հանդիպման ընթացքում ավարտել դիմանկարը։


*1950*-ականներին Սարյանը ավելի շատ կենտրոնանում է բնանկարների վրա։ Նա կրկին սկսում է այցելել Հայաստանի շրջաններ և ստեղծում է բազմաթիվ բնանկարներ՝ Դվինում (1952), Սևանում (1953), Լուռիում (1952), Բյուրականում (1957-1958)։ Այս ժամանակաշրջանի նկարները Սարյանը հավաքում է «Իմ հայրենիքը» ցիկլի մեջ, ինչի շնորհիվ արժանանում է Լենինյան մրցանակի։ Այդ նկարներից մեկն էր՝ «Արարատը Դվինից» բնանկարը։


*«Արարատը Դվինից»։*


*1965* թվականին մեծ շուքով նշվում է մեծ նկարչի 85 ամյակը, Մոսկվայում և Երևանում կազմակերպվում են ցուցահանդեսներ։ «Արմենֆիլմ» կինոստուդիան նկարահանում է «Մարտիրոս Սարյան» ֆիլմը։


*1967*-ին Երևանում բացվում է Սարյանի տուն-թանգարանը։


*1971 - 1972* թվականներին Սարյանը նկարում է մի շարք նկարներ ֆլոմաստերով։ Կարծես թե Սարյանը վերադառնում է «Հեքիաթներ և երազներ» ցիկլում ստեղծած նկարներին։ 


*«Երեք ծառ»։*

Սակայն այս նկարներում ավելի շատ զգացվում է հայկական բնպատկերների մեջ խորացած Սարյանի միտքը ու սիրտը։ Այս նկարներից վերջինը թվագրված է՝  04 - 04 - 72՝ մահվանից մեկ ամիս առաջ....


Այս թեմայում եկեք քննարկենք Սարյանի յուրօրինակ ոճը և նկարները՝ մի խոսքով՝ ամեն ինչ Սարյանի մասին։



*ՀԳ՝ տեղեկությունները թարգմանել եմ իմ ձեռքի տակ եղած և ինտերնետում գտնվող՝ անգլերեն և ռուսերեն լեզուներով տարբեր գրքերից և նյութերից։ Եթե կան սխալներ կամ ոչ ճշգրիտ տեղեկություններ, խնդրում եմ ուղղեք։*

----------

Agni (05.07.2010), ars83 (23.04.2012), E-la Via (05.07.2010), Hayazn (05.07.2010), Yeghoyan (05.07.2010), Արշակ (05.07.2010), Բարեկամ (08.04.2019), Բարձրահասակ (16.04.2014), Երվանդ (06.07.2010), Լուսաբեր (05.07.2010), ԿԳԴ (05.07.2010), Ուլուանա (05.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.07.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շնորհակալություն քեզ Jarre թեմայի համար... :Love:  Սարյանն իրոք այն եզակի հայ նկարիչներից մեկն է ում աշխատանքներով կարելի է միայն հիանալ, միշտ ապշել եմ նրա գույնի զգացողության վրա, ինչքան էլ նայես նկարին չես հոգնի:Նկարնեիր մեջ ամեն ինչ կա և միտք և հեռանկար և ծավալ և ամենակարևորը՝ գույն, շատ եմ սիրում նրա հատկապես վաղ շրջանի գործերը՝ արված ջրաներկով, դիմանկարները, բնանկարները, մի խոսքով հանճարեղ նկարիչ է.... :Smile:

----------

Jarre (26.07.2010), Բարեկամ (08.04.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ես շատ եմ սիրում սովետական շրջանի տպագրված գրականությունը։ Հատկապես հայերեն։ Թարգմանված, թե բնագիր՝ հավասարապես, որովհետև սովետական գրաքննության տակից դուրս եկած հայերեն թարգմանությունները ոչ միայն բծախնդրորեն գրագետ էին, այլև որակյալ՝ ընդհուպ մինչև առանձին գրականություն։

Սովետական շրջանի տպագրության հետևից էլ այս տարվա մարտին, երբ Հայաստանում էի, իջա Բուկինիստի ներքևի հարկը ու հին, օգտագործված գրքերի մեջ սկսեցի տնտղել քիչ թե շատ հետաքրքրող գրականություն։ Մի քանի բան վերցրի, այդ թվում և այս գիրքը։

Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություն էր, ի դեպ։ Ասելը, որ ես գեղարվեստի հատուկ սիրահար եմ կամ գիտակ այն գնահատելու, ցավոք՝ ինձ հետ կապ չունի, բայց այ ամուսինս բնատուր ներքին զգացողություն ունի թե՛ արվեստի, թե՛ երաժշտության հանդեպ հատկապես (թեև չի տիրապետում դրանց  կատարողականության որևէ հմտության):  Ու երբ անցյալ տարվա դեկտեմբերին այցելեցինք Սարյանի տուն-թանգարանը, առանձնահատուկ բավականություն ստացա հատկապես շնորհիվ նրա, որ կողքս գնահատող ու փոքրիշատե վերլուծող աչք կար։

Սարյանի գույները մնացին մեջս չհագեցած, ու մարտի այցիս Հայաստան՝ նորից մտա թանգարան։ Մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրեցի բոլոր նկարները։ Եվ Բուկինիստում, երբ փոշոտ հնոտանու միջից ձեռքս ընկավ Սարյանի օրագրային կենսագրականը, նկարների տպավորությունը դեռ թարմ էր գլխումս ու մի քիչ էլ՝ սրտիս մոտ։

Նախ, երևի հազվադեպ է լինում, որ տաղանդավոր նկարիչը լինի նաև հմուտ գրող։ Չգիտեմ՝ որքանով էր այս ամենի մեջ խառը խմբագրի մատը, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե որոշիչ, իսկ գրել Սարյանը սիրել է և արել է դա իր ստեղծագործելու ոճին հարազատ՝ հստակ շտրիխներով, առանց ավելորդությունների, շիտակ ու ճիշտ հավասարակշռությամբ։

Գրառումներում լիքը կարևոր մտքեր կային, ուշագրավ պատմություններ, ու գրքիս թերթերի արանքները շուտով ճխտվեցին էջանիշ-թղթիկներով, տեքստերն էլ տեղ-տեղ շրջանակվեցին մատիտով։ Այս գիրքը կարող եմ համարել արվեստի իմ առաջին ինքնուսույցը, այնպես պարզ ու միաժամանակ խորությամբ էր հեղինակը վեր հանում ստեղծագործելու նպատակը, փնտրումները, հնարքները և, ի վերջո, ընկալումը արդյունքի։ Սարյանի վերլուծությունները հոսում էին զգայականի ու գիտակցականի բազմաճյուղ  կապերի միջով մինչև խորքը, մինչև արմատը։

Գիտեք, ես կարծում եմ՝ մարդիկ ծնվում են կոնկրետ մի որևէ զգացողության ուժեղ տիրապետմամբ (որն էլ հենց կարող է վերաճել տաղանդի): Կոնկրետ այդ զգացողության վերարտադրմամբ էլ մարդը ստեղծագործում է։
Զգացողությունն այդ՝  մեկի մոտ բառերն են, մյուսի մոտ՝ երաժշտությունը, մի երրորդի մոտ՝ ճարտարապետությունը, մի չորրորդի մոտ՝ համը, հինգերորդի մոտ՝ հոտը, ու այդպես․․․

Սարյանի մոտ՝ գույնն է։

Սարյանը պատմում է, որ մանկության իր ամենավաղ հիշողությունները (3-4 տարեկանի) կապված են եղել գույների հետ։ Այն, ինչ հիշում է ինքն այդ ժամանակներից, գույներն են՝ բնության մեջ, իրենց հանդերում ու դաշտերում, երկնքի ու ծաղկունքի մեջ – գույն, վառ ու հյութեղ գույներ, որոնցով ձև ու բովանդակություն էր ստանում ամեն ինչը։

Ըստ Սարյանի, գեղարվեստը չպետք է լինի մռայլ գույների, որից տխրություն է բուրում։
Ըստ Սարյանի, նկարչական կրթություն ստանալ պետք է, բայց հետո պետք է ձերբազատվել սերտածի կաղապարներներից, որպեսզի փնտրես ու գտնես արտահայտչականության քո ուրույն ոճն ու ձեռագիրը։
Ըստ Սարյանի, ձգտումը կատարելության՝ պարզության մեջ է, և գծերի ու գույների պարզեցվածությամբ է հնարավոր ստեղծել լրված ամբողջականություն։
Ըստ Սարյանի, նկարի մեջ յուրաքանչյուր գույն պիտի շնչի ինքնուրույն, անկախ, բայց և նրա մասնակցությունը ամբողջական նկարին պիտի ուժգնացնի վերջինիս տպավորությունը, ոչ թե շեղի կամ թուլացնի։
Ըստ Սարյանի, միջակությունները վնասում են արվեստին, մարդուն, հասարակությանը, կենսականությանն առհասարակ։
Ըստ Սարյանի արվեստը մարդու ներքին ու արտաքին երկարատև փնտրտուքի արդյունք է։
Ըստ Սարյանի արվեստը չի կարող կտրված լինել ազգայինից, որովհետև վերջինս ճանապարհ անցած իմաստային ակունքներ ունի, որից սերվել և զարգանում է մշակույթ։
Ըստ Սարյանի նկարը չպիտի լինի հմուտ ընդօրինակումը արտաքին տեսքի, այլ պիտի հայելու պես արտացոլի նկարչի ներզգացողությունը նրա, ինչ տեսել է, ու դառնա խառնուրդը իրականության ու երևակայության։
Ըստ Սարյանի, եթե նկարիչը նորություն չունի ասելու արվեստում, չի փնտրում նոր ուղիներ, նրա գործերը բարձրարժեք լինել չեն կարող։ Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ամեն մարդ յուրահատուկ է, անկրկնելի, և եթե փնտրում ու գտնում է իր ինքնատիպության արտահայտման ձևն ու ձեռք է բերում դրա կատարման հմտությունը, դա արդեն իր սեփական, ուրույն խոսքն է արվեստում։

Ուշագրավ էին նաև Սարյանի մեկընդմեջ հիշողությունները մի շարք նշանավոր դեմքերի մասին՝ Թամանյան, Կորովին, Եղիշե Թադևոսյան, Ալեքսանդր Ծատուրյան, Մանթաշով, ․․․

Ինչ լավ է, որ տաղանդավոր մարդիկ կիսվում են իրենց ապրածով։

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019), Ուլուանա (26.09.2019)

----------

